# Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

						Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf! PC Games Hardware sucht ab sofort eine(n) Volontär/in für den Bereich Video-Redaktion. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei PC Games Hardware und vielleicht können Sie schon bald Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Leider wohne ich nicht in der Nähe und habe kaum Erfahrung mit Videosoftware auch habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit Journalismus   Sonst wäre ich interessiert


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Die meisten Leute, welche bei uns arbeiten, sind nicht aus der Region, sondern extra dafür hergezogen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Wie sähe es denn mit der übernahme nach dem Volontariat aus bzw. mit der Chance dazu? Da ja warscheinlich viele Interessierte eventuell schon fest angestellt sind o. ä. und sich  nach dieser zeit nicht unbedingt gleich wieder eine andere arbeit suchen  wollen. (ist glaube ich verständlich  )


----------



## Countergod (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Nun ich muss gestehen ich bin ebenfalls nicht aus der Region (ca 300 Km weiter bei Erfurt) und an sich habe ich auch leider noch keine Erfahrungen als Journalist. 
Jedoch muss ich sagen das ich inzwischen seit ca. 2 Jahren täglich eure Seite besuche und schon in etwa weiß was in einem Interessanten Artikel stehen muss und vor allem in welcher Form.
Weiterhin habe ich diverse Gaming und Hardware Journalisten und Spezialisten auf ihrer Laufbahn beobachtet und mit Freude seit ca. 6 Jahren verfolgt. (z.B. der8auer,  Pietsmiet, Gronkh, Rocketbeans unter anderem mit Colin Gäbel, Gregor Kartsios und vielen mehr)
Seit gut einem Jahr habe ich auch einen sehr kleinen Youtube Channel den ich gelegentlich mit dem ein oder anderen Let's Play bestücke.
Ob Gamescom oder E3 per Livestream ,oder auch persönlich, bin ich immer dabei um teil zu haben was die Gaming Branche demnächst geplant hat und 
wann wir den nächsten AAA Titel erwarten dürfen. 

Auch wenn der Weg ein sehr weiter für mich ist und ich vielleicht auch nicht qualifiziert genug bin würde ich wirklich gern bei euch in der PCGH Crew arbeiten. 

Ich mache mal eine Bewerbung fertig, denn wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt ^^

Maik W. (22J) alias Countergod LP


----------



## marcus022 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Ich werde es dieses Jahr ein zweites mal Probieren, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal . Viel dazu gelernt und meine Schwächen etwas ausgebesset habe ich auch .  Auf ein Neues!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



microwilli schrieb:


> Wie sähe es denn mit der übernahme nach dem Volontariat aus bzw. mit der Chance dazu? Da ja warscheinlich viele Interessierte eventuell schon fest angestellt sind o. ä. und sich  nach dieser zeit nicht unbedingt gleich wieder eine andere arbeit suchen  wollen. (ist glaube ich verständlich  )



Hallo Willi,

Das Volontariat ist der Einstieg - wer seine Sache gut macht, der hat auch sehr gute Chancen, an der Stelle als Redakteur weiterzumachen. Da gibt es zwar keine Garantie, aber gelebte Praxis.



Countergod schrieb:


> Nun ich muss gestehen ich bin ebenfalls nicht aus der Region (ca 300 Km weiter bei Erfurt) und an sich habe ich auch leider noch keine Erfahrungen als Journalist.
> Jedoch muss ich sagen das ich inzwischen seit ca. 2 Jahren täglich eure Seite besuche und schon in etwa weiß was in einem Interessanten Artikel stehen muss und vor allem in welcher Form.
> Weiterhin habe ich diverse Gaming und Hardware Journalisten und Spezialisten auf ihrer Laufbahn beobachtet und mit Freude seit ca. 6 Jahren verfolgt. (z.B. der8auer,  Pietsmiet, Gronkh, Rocketbeans unter anderem mit Colin Gäbel, Gregor Kartsios und vielen mehr)
> Seit gut einem Jahr habe ich auch einen sehr kleinen Youtube Channel den ich gelegentlich mit dem ein oder anderen Let's Play bestücke.
> ...



Genau, bewirb Dich einfach.


----------



## sam10k (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

ein volontariat soll "prakitsche" fachkenntnisse vermitteln und stellt kein arbeitsverhältnis dar...
quasi nur interessant für frische absolventen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



sam10k schrieb:


> ein volontariat soll "prakitsche" fachkenntnisse vermitteln und stellt kein arbeitsverhältnis dar...
> quasi nur interessant für frische absolventen



Ein Volotariat soll praktische (warum eigentlich ""?) Fachkenntnisse vermitteln UND stellt ein Arbeitsverhältnis dar. So rum ist es richtig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Leider muss ich eure Stellenausschreibung ablehnen da eure Anforderungen nicht mit meinen übereinstimmen.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja beim nächsten mal Glück.


----------



## ForceOne (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Wird ein Volotariat eigentlich vergütet?


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Ja. Steht auch direkt im 2. Absatz im Artikel.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Wird ein Volotariat eigentlich vergütet?



Solltest du dich bewerben, nennst du deinen Forennamen lieber nicht.


----------



## ForceOne (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Da habe ich den Artikel wohl doch etwas schnell überflogen.



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Solltest du dich bewerben, nennst du deinen Forennamen lieber nicht.



Bin leider schon anderweitig vergeben...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Interesse hätte ich schon, bin ja ein Nerd 
Aber ich erfülle sicher nicht die Anforderungen (News nicht gelesen) nicht und habe auch einen gut bezahlten Job beim Bayrischen Autobauer mit den 3 Buchstaben.

Wie groß ist denn die Chance das so ein Voluntär auch fest übernommen wird?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich schon, bin ja ein Nerd
> Aber ich erfülle sicher nicht die Anforderungen (News nicht gelesen) nicht und habe auch einen gut bezahlten Job beim Bayrischen Autobauer mit den 3 Buchstaben.
> 
> Wie groß ist denn die Chance das so ein Voluntär auch fest übernommen wird?



Siehe auch: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion


----------



## manzes82 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

"Sie erhalten eine faire Bezahlung für das Volontariat - es handelt sich hier nicht (!) um ein kostenloses Praktikum."

Ich hoffe doch für den Volontär, das sein Volontariat für ihn kostenlos sein wird. Am besten ihr sucht auch gleich noch einen Volo, der euch erklärt, warum man im Satz nicht plötzlich die Perspektive wechselt...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

@manzes82 kostenlos für den einstellenden betrieb


----------



## cl55amg (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Ich stelle es mir recht schwierig vor jemand guten zu finden für so ein Volantariat, wie es ja üblich ist in der Journalismus Branche.
Der Arbeitsmarkt in Deutschland ist extreme stark und man bekommt als hablwegs qualifizierter Mensch mit technischen skills leicht einen gut bezahlten Job...

Da braucht man schon Leute die genau diesen Job machen wollen und dafür genügend passion haben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir recht schwierig vor jemand guten zu finden für so ein Volantariat, wie es ja üblich ist in der Journalismus Branche.
> Der Arbeitsmarkt in Deutschland ist extreme stark und man bekommt als hablwegs qualifizierter Mensch mit technischen skills leicht einen gut bezahlten Job...
> 
> Da braucht man schon Leute die genau diesen Job machen wollen und dafür genügend passion haben.



Am Ende sind wir hier alles Leute, die ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben. Die findet man immer schwer, da muss einfach alles passen.


----------



## tm0975 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Wird ein Volotariat eigentlich vergütet?



mindestlohnpflichtig ist das. gibt enge grenzen für ausnahmen. bei diesser stellenbeschreibung eher nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



tm0975 schrieb:


> mindestlohnpflichtig ist das. gibt enge grenzen für ausnahmen. bei diesser stellenbeschreibung eher nicht.



Volos hier wurden schon immer oberhalb des Mindestlohns vergütet.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Volos hier wurden schon immer oberhalb des Mindestlohns vergütet.



Mit Kaffee Gutscheinen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Bitcoins (Ist das eigentlich eine Währung, um damit ein bestimmtes Bier zu kaufen? )

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oromis16 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Stellt euch schon mal drauf ein: Zwei Studienrichtungen probier ich noch aus, dann habt ihr mich an der Backe 

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Kaffee Gutscheinen?



Gratis Spiele(benchmarke)n nach Feierabend!


Im Ernst: Wer von der Star-Karriere und großem Geld träumt, muss möglicherweise nach anderen Stellen suchen. (Warnung: Könnte eine lange Suche werden.)
Bei PCGH arbeiten die meisten, weil sie die Aufgaben mögen beziehungsweise ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben, nicht wegen der gigantischen Reichtümer, die dabei herausspringen. Leben kann man von Gehalt aber durchaus und auch auch Volontäre sollen es Gerüchten zu Folge geschafft haben, sich eine Wohnung in Fürth zu suchen.




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bitcoins (Ist das eigentlich eine Währung, um damit ein bestimmtes Bier zu kaufen? )
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Bitcoin*s*? Ich glaube das mit xx.xxx-Euro-Boni musst du nochmal mit Thilo besprechen. Oder sollte ich da was mit Thilo zu besprechen haben? 




Oromis16 schrieb:


> Stellt euch schon mal drauf ein: Zwei Studienrichtungen probier ich noch aus, dann habt ihr mich an der Backe
> 
> Bis dahin wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück



Mit insgesamt drei Studienrichtungen wärst du eine Ausnahme, aber als Quereinsteiger nicht . Meinem Wissen nach hat nur einer der Redakteure (amtierende, aber auch alle ehemaligen die ich kenne) ein passendes Studium/längere spezifische Ausbildung. Und dem bringt sie nach eigener Aussage gar nichts. Es gibt nun einmal keine zielgerichtete Ausbildung zum Hardware-Tester, umgekehrt kann man auf vielen Wegen lernen, sich verständlich und fehlerfrei auszudrücken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Stellt euch schon mal drauf ein: Zwei Studienrichtungen probier ich noch aus, dann habt ihr mich an der Backe
> 
> Bis dahin wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück



Das klingt wie eine Drohung


----------



## STER187 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

*Mach dein Hobby zum Beruf??? * glaube ihr verwechselt hier was.. sagt doch einfach, dass Ihr gratis Arbeiter wollt.*


Volontäre sind Personen, die sich ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Erweiterung und Anwendung von meist theoretisch erworbenen Kenntnissen ohne Arbeitsverpflichtung und ohne Entgelt (z. B. Taschengeld) in einem Betrieb betätigen.

*Ein *Beruf ist die im Rahmen einer arbeitsteiligen Wirtschaftsordnung aufgrund besonderer Eignung und Neigung systematisch erlernte, spezialisierte, meistens mit einem Qualifikationsnachweis versehene, dauerhaft und gegen Entgelt ausgeübte Betätigung eines Menschen.


Möchte euch nichts vorwerfen, aber denke Ihr solltet dies umschreiben.. *


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Ich möchte Dir nichts vorwerfen, aber in der Zeit, in der Du gegoogelt hast, was ein Volontär so macht und wie viel er angeblich verdient, hättest Du auch den Artikel oder diesen Thread hier lesen können. Natürlich werden die Volontäre bei PCGH bezahlt.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



STER187 schrieb:


> *Mach dein Hobby zum Beruf??? * glaube ihr verwechselt hier was.. sagt doch einfach, dass Ihr gratis Arbeiter wollt.*
> 
> 
> Volontäre sind Personen, die sich ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Erweiterung und Anwendung von meist theoretisch erworbenen Kenntnissen ohne Arbeitsverpflichtung und ohne Entgelt (z. B. Taschengeld) in einem Betrieb betätigen.
> ...


Zitat Wikipedia: "Unter *Volontariat* (kurz _Volo_) versteht man im allgemeinen  Sinn einen freiwilligen, zeitlich beschränkten Einsatz in einer  Institution oder Organisation (vgl. Freiwilligendienst). Im spezifischen Sinn ist mit diesem Begriff auch eine im Gegensatz zur Lehre gesetzlich nicht genau geregelte Ausbildung  gemeint. Diese findet hauptsächlich im karitativen und kaufmännischen  Bereich, in der öffentlichen Verwaltung und zur Berufsvorbereitung oder Weiterbildung  Anwendung. Im Journalismus werden dagegen Auszubildende generell als  Volontäre bezeichnet. Es dauert je nach Vorbildung und/oder Eignung  zwischen zwölf und 24 Monaten."

Volontariat – Wikipedia


----------



## Birdolino (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Sind da Leute ab 40 auch noch willkommen    ? 

Würde Volos als Art Langzeitpraktikanten interpretieren.
Muss nicht immer heissen das sei nur eine gratis Ausbeute


----------



## Fawkes (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Verdammt, schon wieder überqualifiziert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Zitat Wikipedia: "Unter *Volontariat* (kurz _Volo_) versteht man im allgemeinen  Sinn einen freiwilligen, zeitlich beschränkten Einsatz in einer  Institution oder Organisation (vgl. Freiwilligendienst). Im spezifischen Sinn ist mit diesem Begriff auch eine im Gegensatz zur Lehre gesetzlich nicht genau geregelte Ausbildung  gemeint. Diese findet hauptsächlich im karitativen und kaufmännischen  Bereich, in der öffentlichen Verwaltung und zur Berufsvorbereitung oder Weiterbildung  Anwendung. Im Journalismus werden dagegen Auszubildende generell als  Volontäre bezeichnet. Es dauert je nach Vorbildung und/oder Eignung  zwischen zwölf und 24 Monaten."
> 
> Volontariat – Wikipedia



Da hat jemand recherchieren gelernt. Wo bloß? 




Birdolino schrieb:


> Sind da Leute ab 40 auch noch willkommen    ?
> 
> Würde Volos als Art Langzeitpraktikanten interpretieren.
> Muss nicht immer heissen das sei nur eine gratis Ausbeute



Die Tätigkeit von Volos unterscheidet sich deutlich von der eines Praktikanten (die wir früher auch hatten) und entspricht eher eines Redakteurs – eines langsamen Redakteurs, bei dem jeder damit rechnet, dass er viele Fragen stellt. 




Fawkes schrieb:


> Verdammt, schon wieder überqualifiziert.



Wir tolerieren auch fähige Leute.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir tolerieren auch fähige Leute.



Auch? Kann ich das so intepretieren das ihr auch unfähige Leute toleriert?  (Darf ich den Spruch in die Signatur einbauen mit Verlinkung zur Quelle?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



STER187 schrieb:


> *Mach dein Hobby zum Beruf??? * glaube ihr verwechselt hier was.. sagt doch einfach, dass Ihr gratis Arbeiter wollt.*
> 
> 
> Volontäre sind Personen, die sich ausschließlich zum Zwecke der Erweiterung und Anwendung von meist theoretisch erworbenen Kenntnissen ohne Arbeitsverpflichtung und ohne Entgelt (z. B. Taschengeld) in einem Betrieb betätigen.
> ...



Also ich stelle jetzt seit dem Jahr 2000 Volontäre ein, die dafür auch bezahlt werden und die mit einer einzigen Ausnahme sich dann auch zum Redakteur weiter entwickelt haben. Ach ja, die werden übrigens auch bezahlt.
Ich weiß nicht, woher Du Dein Wissen hast, aber im Verlagswesen ist ein Volontariat der bezahlte Einstieg in die Branche. Und da brauche ich sicher nichts umschreiben.

Ich würde hier lieber über konkrete Fragen zum Job diskutieren und mir nicht irgendwelche angebliche Lügengeschichten anhören.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auch? Kann ich das so intepretieren das ihr auch unfähige Leute toleriert?  (Darf ich den Spruch in die Signatur einbauen mit Verlinkung zur Quelle?



Als Redakteur lässt man sich doch gerne zitieren. 
Zur Toleranz-Unfähigkeit musst du Thilo fragen – ich lasse rein menschlich vieles durchgehen, vermute aber, dass der Chef für die intensiv diskutierte Bezahlung so etwas wie "verwertbare Ergebnisse" haben möchte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

So wie ich das sehe, scheint die Stimmung in der Redaktion allein schon Grund genug zu sein, das Volontariart anzutreten.
Hach, wäre ich nochmal zwanzig. Dem glücklichen Gewinner des Bewerbungsverfahrens  wünsche ich eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

*Seit der Abgabe am Freitag geschlafen hat und nun aufgewacht ist*  Wenn mal keine Kamera läuft, haben wir tatsächlich mehr Stress, als man glauben könnte. Aber wenn man das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht hat, ist das halb so wild. Meistens.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn mal keine Kamera läuft, haben wir tatsächlich mehr Stress, als man glauben könnte.



...zum Beispiel mit dem ewigen Krieg, ob Fenster jetzt offen oder geschlossen sein müssen bzw. obs zieht oder nicht?  

Im Ernst, es wird wohl so sein wie in den allermeisten Jobs - mal ist mehr Arbeit/Stress da, mal weniger, wobei der Job bei PCGH da den Vorteil der Vorhersage hat: Man kann davon ausgehen, dass es sehr regelmäßig ziemlich genau alle 4 Wochen anstrengender wird. 
Ich schätze aber dass es da dennoch ein sehr nettes Arbeitsklima gibt - zumindest bei den Herren die ich persönlich kenne kann ichs mir kaum anders vorstellen (ich unterstelle mal Thilo ist zu euch so nett wie zu mir? ).


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...zum Beispiel mit dem ewigen Krieg, ob Fenster jetzt offen oder geschlossen sein müssen bzw. obs zieht oder nicht?


Geht auch einfacher, einen Tischventilator kaufen und der ewige Krieg ist vorbei.  Oder man macht es richtig und baut sich einen Ventilator aus Lüftern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Seit der Abgabe am Freitag geschlafen hat und nun aufgewacht ist*  Wenn mal keine Kamera läuft, haben wir tatsächlich mehr Stress, als man glauben könnte. Aber wenn man das Hobby zum Beruf gemacht hat, ist das halb so wild. Meistens.


Es verstehen so wenige, dass Arbeit wirklich Freude bereiten kann. Ich suche mir meine Stellen und Projekte immer wieder genau aus. 
Wenn es nicht mehr passt, dann wechselt man. Und wenn man als Auswahlkriterium maximale Befriedigung anstatt maximales Einkommen
 nimmt, wird man langfristig glücklicher.  Eure Hefte sind doch immer wieder leseswert. An dieser Stelle mal ein Dank und die Hoffnung, 
dass der nächste Volontäre tolle Dinge machen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (ich unterstelle mal Thilo ist zu euch so nett wie zu mir? ).



Noch viel netter – wir kriegen ja Geld von ihm, du nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Geht auch einfacher, einen Tischventilator kaufen und der ewige Krieg ist vorbei.  Oder man macht es richtig und baut sich einen Ventilator aus Lüftern



Die Temperatur ist nicht immer das Primärproblem, manchmal ist's auch einfach der Mief, vulgo Sauerstoffmangel.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Früher wollte ich als Jugendlicher auch mal gerne Redakteur werden, als ich mir immer diverse Videospielzeitschriften gekauft habe.  Aber mir fehlt das detaillierte Fachwissen, noch kann ich so gut schreiben. Außerdem ist das ja bestimmt auch kein Zuckerschlecken und harte Arbeit. Auch wenn ihr das hier mit Humor und Leichtigkeit präsentiert.  Aber daran merkt man das ihr Spaß am Beruf habt. Weiter so!

Edit: Und habt ihr schon jemand gefunden?

Achso, der Thread ist vom Januar. Bin durch die Signatur eines anderen Users hier drauf aufmerksam geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. April 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Ja, wir haben ab April den neuen Kollegen Daniel Hoffmann schonend (*muahahaha*) an seine neue Aufgabe herangeführt und ab Mai verstärkt uns dann ein weiterer Kollege. Wir sind derzeit also versorgt.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben ab April den neuen Kollegen Daniel Hoffmann schonend (*muahahaha*) an seine neue Aufgabe herangeführt und ab Mai verstärkt uns dann ein weiterer Kollege. Wir sind derzeit also versorgt.



Was meinst du genau mit "schonend" ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Sprung ins kalte Wasser – aber mit Schwimmflügeln.  Alles gut.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2018)

*AW: Nerds wanted: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in für Video-Redaktion*

Gleich zwei Neue? Gibt es dann auch einen Abgang?


----------

